# Treiber Installation SNMP-Dienst gefordert



## bandolero (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe Windows 7 neu installiert (mit Original-CD). Als ich den Treiber fürs Netzwerk (Ethernet-Kabel) installieren will, kommt die Meldung: zuerst müsse ich den Microsoft SNMP-Dienst installieren. Muss ich da etwas konfigurieren oder doch etwas installieren? Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung?

Motherboard: Dell 0X231R
CPU: Intel Core i7 860 (4x 2,8GHz, 8MB, L3 Cache)
Chipset: Intel P55 (IbexPeak)
RAM: 8192 MB (2x 4096) PC3-10600 MHz DDR3 SDRAM UDIMM
Netzteil: Zalman ZM 600-ST
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 760 Direct CU Mini (DCMOC-2GD5)
Integrierte Soundkarte mit Dolby Digital 7.1
BR: ASUS BW-12B1ST ATA
DVD: TSST Corp. TS-H653G ATA
HD1: WDC WD 3200 AAKS-75L9A0 ATA (SATA II, 320 GB)
HD2: WDC WD 15 EARS-00J2GB0 ATA (SATA II, 1.5 TB)
HD Ext: WD Ext HDD 1021 USB 2.0 (SATA II, 3 TB)
Bildschirm: DELL U2412M
Windows 7 Home Premium (x64)
Kaspersky Internet Security 2013

Freue mich über eure Antworten!


----------



## Crush182 (8. Januar 2014)

bandolero schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung?



Ja... Suchergebnisse Nr. 2+3 bei Google [SNMP-Dienst] 

Hier einmal die Erklärung, was das ist:
Der SNMP-Dienst

Und einmal die Installation:
Installieren des SNMP-Dienstes

Kennen tuh ich den Dienst auch nicht, bzw. ich musste ihn noch nie installieren ...

Ich hoffe es funktioniert wirklich so einfach, wie es beschrieben ist


----------



## bandolero (8. Januar 2014)

@Crush182
Du meinst der Pfad ist derselbe für Win 7 64bit?


----------



## Crush182 (8. Januar 2014)

Wie meinst du das? 

Einfach nur: Start --> Systemsteuerung --> Programme und Funktionen --> Windows Funktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren (1) --> Häkchen bei SNMP (2) rein --> OK

Mehr musst du doch eig. nicht machen?? 


Edit: Oh... hab grad gesehen, das auf der Microsoft Seite: "Windows-Komponenten hinzufügen/entfernen." steht.
Und nicht "...funktionen".

...Aber das war es doch, was du wissen wolltest oder?


----------

